# Day 13



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Today is Day 13 on Align and I have to say that things are changing for the better so far... Movements have solidified and become more regular, urgency after eating or in the morning has eased off and I haven't noticed any negative effects, except one day I seemed to have a lot of gas - I was worried it may trigger a flare-up but it calmed down. I did have to use some Imodium one day because we had a busy, on-the-road day and the tummy was unsettled and I wasn't sure if it would settle by itself... I'm really try to avoid taking the Imodium coz I want to see how the Align is doing without any interference, but some days I have to be sure.


----------

